# HIRES BOTTLE w/ PAPER LABEL / 1904 ST LOUIS EXPOSITION



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

I attended an antique show in Del Mar, California yesterday and purchased a (quart size) Hires Root Beer bottle with an original paper label. The bottle itself is dark green and has a "push up" bottom but does not have a visible mold seam. It still has it's original cap and partial contents. 

 The paper label reads as follows, top to bottom, left to tight ...

 Neck Label:

 Bottled Expressly For
 Universal Exposition
 St. Louis

 Mid Label: With image of the Hires "Ugly Kid" holding a glass.

 Keep In A Cool Place
 Hires / Stands for Purity
 Do Not Put Ice In Glass
 Registered

 Bottom Label:

 Diplomas & Medals Awarded
 Hires
 Improved
 Rootbeer
 Healthfuf, Sparkling, Appetizing

 Made from
 Malvern Springs Water

 Bottled Exclusively By
 The Charles E. Hires Co.  Malvern, Pa. U.S.
 Registered

 I did some research and came up with the following ...

 1904 St Louis Exposition / Wikipedia
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louisiana_Purchase_Exposition 


 1904 -- Charles Hires also experimented with making condensed milk. By 1904 he had a condensed milk plant in Malvern, Pennsylvania
 http://www.cooksinfo.com/charles-hires

 Read more: http://www.cooksinfo.com/charles-hires#ixzz2R0mSHWG6

 Malvern, Pennsylvania / Wikipedia
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvern,_Pennsylvania

 Hires / Digger O'Dell
 http://www.bottlebooks.com/hires.htm

 Hires Card / eBay / 1904 St Louis Exposition
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/310654307671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649  

 I also did an extensive search and could not find another one like it!

 Several pictures to follow, including this one ...

 [ Full Image ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

[  Neck Label ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

[ Mid Label ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

[  Bottom Label  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

[  Cap w/ 22 Point Grips ~ The oldest Crown cap I have ever seen / 1904  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

[ Card from above eBay link ~ Original 1904 St Louis Exposition ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

[  This is what I believe the cap looked like originally, but not sure. The one on the bottle is totally corroded away ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

If you are familiar with this bottle and/or have any information regarding it, please let me know.

 Thanks a lot

 Sodapopbob


----------



## splante (Apr 20, 2013)

no info but great bottle


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

This picture shows one of five "Oasis" (stands) that Hires Root Beer had at the 1904 St Louis Exposition/World's Fair ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 20, 2013)

The Hires card pictured below, and also shown on the attached eBay link, indicates the locations of the five different Hires Oasis/Stands at the 1904 St Louis world's fair. Using the "fun map" of the fair, see if you can find the location of the five Hires stands. 

 Note: Once the map opens, slowly scroll and it will immediately enlarge into focus. Then Click/Hold/Slide to any location of choice. Its fun and easy. Try it!

 I tried it and did pretty good.

 Good luck!

 Bob

 eBay Hires card:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-1904-Worlds-Fair-St-Louis-Hires-Root-Beer-Advertising-Hand-Out-Card-/360577459401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f41764c9&nma=true&si=yO8rgJCrA0wcKW4Szt%252BK0vjgR%252Bk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 1904 Exposition Map:
 http://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~215758~5502528:Ground-Plan-Of-The-Louisiana-Purcha


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 20, 2013)

Super Cool. I am not the biggest Hires fan but that bottle is cool. I love the connection to historical events / the world's fair. Thanks for the links. I once found two commemorative items from the fair diving. Both are cups that show some wear but still, pretty neat.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 20, 2013)

Wonder why,

 A. They used a wine bottle.
 B. Why are tere two different images of the 'Ugly Kid'


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

I am currently researching references regarding a *laboratory* that Hires had at the 1904 St Louis exposition. I'm thinking its possible the bottle came from that lab. But not having found anything specific about it yet, I'm not sure if it was part of a public display or if it was where they formulated the drink for their five refreshment stands.

 If anyone comes across anything related to the Hires laboratory, please let us know.

 Thanks

 Bob

 [ Scroll to "Hires" ]

 http://atthefair.homestead.com/Misc/FoodFactFalalcies.html

 "Hires Root Beer Company had five stands on the Fairgrounds as well as a lab to formulate their product. The company made a 10,000 gross profit, but had to give the Louisiana Purchase Exposition Company 40 percent of their take."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

There might be some information regarding Hires in this official catalog of the 1904 fair, but because it is so extensive I haven't had time to read all of it yet.

 The catalog can be easily read by using the page turning arrow at the bottom ...

 http://archive.org/stream/officialcatalogu00loui#page/n0/mode/2up


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

Correction ...

 On this link that mentions the laboratoy ...

 http://atthefair.homestead.com/Misc/FoodFactFalalcies.html 

 ... scroll to "Food Fun"


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not certain of the dates for these Hires bottles, but the paper label on the right appears almost identical to the one I have ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

For comparison ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

Plus ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 21, 2013)

Because Charles E. (Elmer) Hires was from Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, I suspect his *laboratory* at the fair might have been in the Pennsylvania Building. Which can be found in the "upper-left" portion on either of these two maps ...

 http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4683864

 http://www.davidrumsey.com/luna/servlet/detail/RUMSEY~8~1~215758~5502528:Ground-Plan-Of-The-Louisiana-Purcha

 By the way ... It appears the catalog I posted a link to is primarily for the arts and education and not for vendors, etc.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2013)

Based on the findings of my recent research, I no longer believe the Hires laboratory was located in the Pennsylvania building, but more likely was located in the "Palace of Manufactures" building. I also discovered that Hires won two awards at the 1904 World's Fair, both of which were in the "Mineral Waters" category. (See link below)

 What I am hoping to discover eventually are ...

 1. If there was in fact a Hires "public exhibit" laboratory at the 1904 fair, and if so, exactly where it was located?

 2. If my bottle was sold at the laboratory or at one of the five booths, or both?

 3. How many bottles like mine there were initially?

 5. How many bottles like mine are still in existence today?

 6. The rarity, demand, and value of my bottle?

 ( I apologize for the long links ~ I haven't learned how to shorten them)

 Bob

 ~*~        

 Pennsylvania at the 1904 St Louis World's Fair: (Entire Book). 

 http://books.google.com/books?id=ngcaAAAAYAAJ&q=hires#v=onepage&q=hires&f=false

 Pages 343 and 349 from the above link ~  Hires Silver and Gold Awards:

 http://books.google.com/books?id=lfPNAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA349&lpg=PA349&dq=hires+root+beer+1904+st+louis+world's+fair&source=bl&ots=03Lq1Tj6dS&sig=0fCGTAMwEAMqocpwbjv7mt0NSQ4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=aC11UaXkA4n52AWHooGADQ&ved=0CE8Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=hires%20&f=false

 Palace of Manufactures:

 http://webpages.charter.net/mtruax/1904wf/WF_Facts.htm

 http://www.bitwise.net/~ken-bill/fairhart.htm

 Across the Plaza of Orleans is the Palace of Manufacturers, distinguished by colonnades and loggias richly embellished with statuary. Housed within its 14 acres is the "shopping mall" of the fair. The shopping arcade provides retail merchants with 6 X 6 foot booths, where the fairgoer can buy goods shipped in from around the world. 

 [ Palace of Manufactures ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2013)

According to the information on this link, it cost Hires $650 to construct the lab. And $590 per booth times five.

 http://books.google.com/books?id=rpUhAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA110&dq=hires+lab+1904+st+louis+exposition&hl=en&sa=X&ei=fEZ1UfDAI4q42wWSroC4CA&ved=0CDEQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=hires%20lab%201904%20st%20louis%20exposition&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 22, 2013)

I just discovered this and somehow missed seeing it earlier. I don't have time to research it now but will this evening ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scarce-1904-Worlds-Fair-St-Louis-Hires-Root-Beer-Advertising-Hand-Out-Card-/360577459401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f41764c9&nma=true&si=yO8rgJCrA0wcKW4Szt%252BK0vjgR%252Bk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 22, 2013)

One day I hope to understand superfluous questions.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 23, 2013)

Because I can't find the information I'm looking for on the Internet regarding the details about Hires participation at the 1904 World's Fair, I intend to search out various books that hopefully, and eventually, will reveal something more specific. One such book I will be keeping my eyes peeled for is the one pictured below ... but I have no idea yet what it contains.

 http://www.antiquesnavigator.com/pd-533445/hires-root-beer-1904-worlds-fair-story-booklet.html

 Described as ...

 Hires Root Beer 1904 World's Fair Story Booklet


----------



## root beer madness (Apr 24, 2013)

Bob you've done some great homework here and I thought I was the google master. Hehe. I love hires they had the best advertising in it's day from toppers to signs with pretty ladies on them and a whole slew of early pieces that are highly collectable like the straw dispensers and fountain dispensers. 

 I don't have anything to add to your search. I currently don't even own any paper label hires bottles at the moment but I plan on finding some in the future. Keep up the good work.


----------



## root beer madness (Apr 24, 2013)

This one has the cap you posted on the right side of the label. Also says hires in red like the card you posted. You scored a great find !


----------



## root beer madness (Apr 24, 2013)

I've seen 3 versions of the ugly kid but this is the only other one I can find that matches Bobs bottle. It sold for $20.000 so maybe it's the first version of the ugly kid?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

rbm / Dan ~

 Thanks for stopping by and sharing your info and pictures - mucho appreciated. It just so happens I have been searching for pictures of the "Ugly Kid / Hires Boy" wearing a *tuxedo* and *bow tie* with a lapel *rose*. 

 By the way, did you actually mean $20,000.00 (Twenty-thousand-dollars) or is that a typo?

 Thanks again.

 Bob

 ~*~

 Following are three examples of the Ugly Kid wearing a tux.

 Notice in this first one he is holding a hat/cap ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

Tray ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

Mug ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

I do not know (yet) where the following information originated from, but of the several times I have come across it, each one is worded exactly as the other one as if "someone" is quoting someone else. At present I do not believe it is 100% accurate when it comes to properly dating original Hires items as I have seen exceptions where the so called earlier image is used on a later item. Unless something highly substantial presents itself from a true "Hires expert," I refuse to believe my bottle is anything other than an original (as the neck label indicates) from the *1904* St. Louis World's Fair / Universal Exposition ... not to mention that a so called "dinner jacket" isn't neccessarily the same thing as a "tuxedo." 

 "Some of the best early pieces feature the "Hires Boy" sometimes dubbed the "Ugly Kid." The boy was illustrated wearing a dress from 1891 to 1906, a bathrobe from 1907 to 1914, and a dinner jacket from 1915 to 1926."

 http://www.auntjudysattic.com/product_detail_ANTQ20.htm

 Neck label reads ...

 BOTTLED EXPRESSLY FOR ~ Universal Exposition ~ ST. LOUIS


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

In other words ...

 I presently do not believe the dinner jacket / tuxedo image was introduced in 1915. If you have proof to the contrary, please present it to us.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

A reminder for the record ...

 1904 -- Charles also experimented with making condensed milk; by 1904, he had a condensed milk plant in Malvern, Pennsylvania. 

 http://www.cooksinfo.com/charles-hires


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

Ace up my sleeve ...

 I was going to save this until the 'Doubting Thomas' among us had their say about my belief that the dinner jacket/tuxedo Ugly Kid was not introduced in 1915, but because I don't want to seem like a prude, I will go ahead and post it now. It will confirm that the Ugly Kid (wearing a tuxedo) mug was not introduced in 1915 as "someone" claimed, but rather was introduced as early as *1903* as the ad from this link clearly indicates ... thus adding a little more validity to my 1904 paper label bottle. Also, please note the address in the ad as being Malvern, Pennsylvania.

 Bob

 http://books.google.com/books?id=oxlOAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA310&lpg=PA310&dq=hires+root+beer+malvern+pennsylvania&source=bl&ots=7-SQVPX3pU&sig=4RW5Lpe7tqnePkJjHBTKaSTwWvk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=xkZ5UeW6Ium-2QXBqoGACQ&ved=0CDAQ6AEwADge#v=onepage&q=hires%20root%20beer%20malvern%20pennsylvania&f=false


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool Hires history and thread Bob. .     

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peoria-IL-amber-straight-sided-Coca-Cola-Coke-Hires-Root-Beer-Soda-Bottle-RARE-/121100622665?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3228db49

 This is somewhat relevant ..  WOW     I WANT THAT BOTTLE but too expensive.  I live in the area so maybe I'll have luck finding one some day. 


 .
 .
 .


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

U_J ~

 Thanks a lot. That would be one "killer" bottle to own ... I hope you find one someday.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

P.S.

 epackage / anyone ...

 If possible, could you please save and post an image of the 1903 "stein / mug" ad? I don't know how to do it!

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## zecritr (Apr 25, 2013)

my try lol


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 25, 2013)

z ~

 supercalifragilisticexpialidocious ...

 Thanks a million. You did great!

 Bob

 [ Cropped ]


----------



## epackage (Apr 25, 2013)

.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2013)

Jim / epackage ~

 Thanks for the enlargement of the stein ad - its the frosting on the cake!

 Currently I am trying to find out just what all went on in Malvern, Pennsylvania and whether or not Hires had a soda bottling facility there? Remember, the label on my bottle says "Malvern" and not "Philadelphia." According to my research, I have been able to determine the following about Malvern ...

 1.  It began operation sometime in the summer of 1899.
 2.  They produced a variety products including root beer extract ~ condensed milk ~ cough syrup.
 3.  Numerous ads, like the one for the free stein, all have Malvern, Pa. on them.

 But other than that, I haven't been able to find anything specific about the Malvern operation.

 Notice on the following 1901 Hires ad that ...

 1. It shows an illustration of a paper label bottle with a crown closure.
 2. It says ... "To be had everywhere in carbonated form or in packages."
 3. It has Malvern, Pa. on the bottom.

 My primary focus at this point is in trying to determine if my bottle is actually from Malvern or if that was just an address they used at the time for every item in their product line? 

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not sure what this bottle contained but could either have been root beer extract, cough syrup, or some other product. The main thing is that it is a Hires bottle embossed with Malvern, Pa., which indicates they most likely "bottled" something there.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 Here's where I found the 1899 date related to when the Hires Malvern, Pa. operation began ...

 The American Druggist magazine ... January to June 1899

 http://books.google.com/books?id=HzDnAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA277&dq=hires+root+beer+malvern+pennsylvania&hl=en&sa=X&ei=2nx6UZ7fJ4ar2QWmoYHoCg&ved=0CEwQ6AEwBDge#v=onepage&q=hires%20root%20beer%20malvern%20pennsylvania&f=false


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 26, 2013)

P.S. ~

 I'm full of reminders, including this one ...

 Note the word "Bottled" at the bottom of the label. (And yet I cannot find a bona fide reference for a "bottling facility" in Malvern).


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 26, 2013)

BOB your like a hound dog after a rabbit when it comes to research skills , you always amaze me with the info. you find , and I always enjoy reading and learning from your posts here, congradulations are in order.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2013)

md1998 ~

 Thanks for the kudos. I don't mind being called a hound dog at all, especially when I actually catch that elusive rabbit. The following link is to a *1904* publication by the Pennsylvania Bureau of Foods. Notice on the second highlighted Hires in the "Marks on the Package" column where it says ...

 Hires Root Beer. Healthful, Sparkling, Appetizing. *Bottled* by Chas. E. Hires Co., *at* Malvern, Pa.

 With the two key words being ... *Bottled at*

 I eventually hope to find more information regarding the bottling facility in Malvern, but for the time being this is good enough for this hound dog. 

 Link:

 http://books.google.com/books?id=v3EmAQAAMAAJ&pg=RA4-PA39&lpg=RA4-PA39&dq=hires+root+beer+malvern+pennsylvania&source=bl&ots=j7_RGI3pEo&sig=r8FiCOqoFHNY44vmKSqX3KIB3Bk&hl=en&sa=X&ei=6dd7UaLqOOmQ2gWV2oC4Ag&ved=0CIgBEOgBMAk#v=onepage&q=hires%20root%20beer%20malvern%20pennsylvania&f=false

 If zecritr or epackage would be so kind as to save/crop/enlarge/post the information from page, it would be mucho much appreciated.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's a close up of some of the wording on the "*package*" as it was referred to in the 1904 Food Bureau book ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2013)

Just for the record ...

 Philidelphia ~ Merion ~ Rose Hill ~ and Malvern, Pennsylvania are all within about five to twenty miles of each other and are basically considered subburbs of Philidelphia.

 Lower Merion:

 [ Scroll to Charles E. Hires / Rose Hill ] ... (Rose Hill was the name of the Hire's home in Merion).

 http://lowermerionhistory.org/texts/first300/part26.html

 He also sold ginger ale which was called champanale. While soft drinks were at the heart of his enterprise, he was a pioneer in manufacturing condensed milk and had factories in towns near dairy centers including Malvern, Pennsylvania. His Purock Water Company distributed spring water around the region and Hires water coolers were found in many Philadelphia area buildings. Hiresâ€™ sugar plantations in Cuba supplied his bottling plants around the country.

 Merion, Pennsylvania:

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merion,_Pennsylvania

 Malvern, Pennsylvania:

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malvern,_Pennsylvania

 Rose Hill:

 http://lowermerionhistory.org/photodb/web/html2/234-1.html


----------



## root beer madness (Apr 28, 2013)

No typo. Starting bid $7,500 estimated $15,000-$25,000 description says Villeroy & Boch Mettlach Early Hires Root Beer Stoneware & Pewter Tankard Circa 1900. Highly important, rarely found piece. Wonderful overall condition with only minimal browning from age. Wonderfully graphic and colorful decoration on both sides, featuring Ugly Kid, as well as a leaf decoration on top of lid. 8-1/4" tall. (85 - 90, Excellent to Near Mint)

 Have you browsed the hires items on Live auctioneers? Most of the info is sketchy and the dates are usually listed as circa but sometimes you can find some good info and the pics as far as reference goes are the best.

 http://www.liveauctioneers.com/search?q=hires++&hasimage=true&dtype=gallery&type=complete&rows=20


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't posted to this thread since April, but that doesn't mean I haven't continued researching my Hires paper label bottle from the 1904 St. Louis Universal Exposition. After conducting one of the most extensive research efforts I have ever done on a single soda bottle and not finding another example like it anywhere, I am currently putting it into the category of ...

*One-of-a-kind known example*

 If someone knows of another one like it now or in the future, please let me know.

 Thanks a lot

 Bob


----------



## Eric (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's my Hires... Not a paper label bottle but you could store one in it... []


----------

